# North London Meetup 21st May



## tasel (Dec 2, 2005)

So who is now coming for definite???

Toby & Cashmere are looking forward to it...

Are there any outside places there (like cafe where we can take our little ones, too?)


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

i'm really not sure for definate yet! my boyf will be driving and he just keeps saying maybe!! i'm sure i'll talk him round though!


----------



## tasel (Dec 2, 2005)

Oooooh - blackmail him... always works!! 

Also, some time in the future, maybe we should also try Hampstead Heath... I just heard that apparently, there's a very dog-friendly pub there, which claims to own the first "automatic dog-wash"... probably aimed at dogs who fancied a bit of the mud in Hampstead Heath...


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I was gonna come but I cant now Zero has hurt himself so it looks like meets are off the cards for us for a few months  I hope everyone has a great time


----------



## kidd24 (Feb 15, 2006)

Next time we can have it at Hamstead Heath if you know where exactly is that pet friendly pub. There is a cafe in Golders HIll Park. Have not been there yet, but surely it can serve its purpose!!!


----------



## tasel (Dec 2, 2005)

Oh, sorry to hear that, Sarah... I hope Zero will have a speedy recovery, as we can't wait to meet him and Stitch!!! Cashmere will be expecially excited as she is currently just a tiny bit smaller than Zero!


----------



## kidd24 (Feb 15, 2006)

Yep, hope Zero's recovery will be speedy and we can enjoy having him at the meetups!!


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

lol....think ive managed to talk him round and we should definately be there!!! going to have to set off early to get there though 
not sure whether to drive to edgeware and get the tube or does anyone know of parking nr the park in golders green?


----------



## tasel (Dec 2, 2005)

Hmmm... don't know about Golders Green, but where we are living (approx. 10 min. walk +10 min. bus ride away - or 2 min. walk + 4 min. tube), parking is a hazard, and the traffic wardens :evil2: are everywhere (even at 8.30am!!!), and they get commissions, so they'll give you a parking ticket even if you missed being FULLY in the bay by like 20cm! Also, most of it is resident's parking. LECOHEN lives there, so she would be able to tell us... are you there... please?


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

Hi everyone!

Yeah i dont have to work sunday so i can finally attend a meetup!

Its been far too long!!!

Me and My vix will definately be there if i sont get lost! never been to golders before!!!

Im praying for good weather!!!

I can arrange a meetup in another park if you want next month if you would like me to! just pm me dates and where and i'll add it asap!


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

i really don't know what to do - the weather forecast has givin out really bad weather for tomorrows meet!!!!
and it a 3hour drive for me to get there! i really could do with knowing whether or not people are actually going despite the weather? its such a long way for me to go and nobody else turn up.


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

Who knows the park already? Is there anywhere where we can go inside once we have all met! 

There must be a pub or cafe we can go to with the chihuahua's maybe someone could ring first of all to make sure its ok?

Im really upset about the weather but i will be there! with my brolly!!!


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

if you'll be there so will we!! i wear my wellies lol! just wanted to know that i wouldn't be alone after a 3hour drive lol!


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

Me and vixie will be there! defo! I hoping some other people come aswell! We are not going to let a little (or a lot) of rain spoil our day!
Hope i dont get lost though! Going to look at my route now!!!


----------



## kidd24 (Feb 15, 2006)

We are coming too!


----------



## tasel (Dec 2, 2005)

Hey, we're trying to come, but we had a power cut in the morning (neighbours doing building work)... which threw everything off plan!!!! Just managed to switch everything back on now!

Otherwise, see you guys at the Hyde Park meet-up next week!


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

So sorry you could not come! See you next week!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Well, how did it go? :dontknow:


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

Weather was terrible!!! Rained the whole time!

Had fun though!

Attempting to put some pictures on a new thread but im having a bit of a battle with my phone!!!!

Will be posted hopefully in a few minutes!!!!


----------



## kidd24 (Feb 15, 2006)

We had great fun! Published some photos on the web site http://chihuahua.meetup.com/33/photos/ . The park is beautiful, it has a couple of ponds, a walk by zoo and a water garden, as well as 4-5 hut shelters. The parking in the area was very easy too( for those who asked). The cafe is really big and has a couple of tables outside that are sheltered from the rain, and many more in the open. 

Jemma, is the thread on this forum! Can't wait to see more photos!!!


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

No i have uploaded a few more to the meetup website instead as they were not that good!!!! 

My phone is being difficult and would not let me load the best ones! 

So i just put the ones i could on the meetup site! 

I knew there was a reason i should have bought my other half! he is the designated photographer usually!!!! 

The park was really nice! The parking is really good! We will have to use that place in the future!!!

Hopefully my other phone will be fixed nest weekend so at least i can post the ones from the london chihuahua meetup!!!

Sorry guys!! 

Ps I have had a message from a meetup member called Chloef.
She says that Trent Country Park as a possible next north london chihuahua meetup!?

Website for the park is 
http://www.enfield.gov.uk/Leisure & Culture/parks/Country parks.htm

What does everyone think???

Shall i add?????


Pps vixen is all nice and clean after her cheaky roll in something grose!!! SOO embaressing!!!!! 2 baths in one day! she was not impressed!!!! Minky!!!
I post a picture of her now! Being dried off!!!

Moody wet vixie!









happy clean dry vixie!!!









Had a lovely day!
Looking forward to seeing you soon! and all your very cute adorable chis!!!


----------



## tasel (Dec 2, 2005)

Oh, no... we missed it!!! Stupid power cut... we couldn't make it in the end, as it took ages for everything to get up to normal...

Will be in Hyde park next week though! For real!!


----------



## kidd24 (Feb 15, 2006)

That sounds good. It seems it is going to be an easy drive for us. It offers something completely different- country walk type of thing. I wish we went back to Golders Hill Park, but it will be interesting to go to different places.


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi all...just caught this thread...I really wanted to come (esp since the park is local to me ish) but Scruffy has a really bad leg and he needs surgery soon so I decided to keep him well rested. I was considering coming alone but then the stinking weather put me off. I hope there is another meetup there in the future as I would have loved to be there, glad you all had a good time despite the rain xxx


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

wow there are 40 picture of the meetup now!!!

Love the pictures of the park! Its a lovely little park!!!

Those undercover bits look great for sheltering in the rain!!

Its definately a park we should use again!!!!


----------



## kidd24 (Feb 15, 2006)

May be we should have the next meetup in Golders Hill park again to give the people who did not manage to come for serious reasons( ironically half of the people who were a part of organising it did not enjoy it), as well as the people who were put off by the bad weather, the chance to see the park. There were local interested people too, whom we accidentally met, so the group might take off. Golders Hill park is connected to Hamstead Heath by a pathway, so we might start to explore the area further!!!! What do you think?And that question is to all participating in this thread!If you agree, is 18th June a good date?

Lecohen, sorry to hear about Scruffy's leg, surely everything will go well with him, and thanks for recommending the park!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks Kidd24, I hope to be able to come to the next meet up. I love that park, I think it's a great place for a meet xxx


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

I think the 18th would be a good date! I would love to explore hamstead heath aswell! I have never been to that park but it looks lovely! I loved golders park! Its really cute with loads of different stuff to look at! Wich mt local park was like that!!!


----------



## kidd24 (Feb 15, 2006)

Gemma, could you then list the new event on that date??? Looking forward to it!


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

Yeah sure! I will do it now! and send out an email to let members know!


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

Done!

Check your inbox's, you should have an announcement!

Link to event is

http://chihuahua.meetup.com/33/events/4951515/

RSVP soon!!!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Is there gonna be another North London Meetup cuz i missed the last 2 and its nearer for us than the Hyde Park One?


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

Yeah i will add another one soon! I was going to organize one every month! make sure you vote on the poll thats on the meetup site though asking about what time of day do you want the meetup!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

excellent, have already voted

thanx!


----------

